# Growfaq



## potroastV2 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey guys I have been thinking of ideas on how to setup your growfaq for this forum. 

We have 2 options, would you like articles to be voted into the growfaq, or would you like them setup in a wiki format where everyone from the community can add to the faq where they see appropriate.

If it doesn't look like im here very much i have been re-coding the entire forum so the forums do not kill our server, I would like to thank gardenknowm, potroast and everyone else that has been helping out.


----------



## datarecall (Aug 29, 2006)

test the new forum


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 29, 2006)

I would say vote. Just to keep the riff raff down.

edit... lol I thought it was a new thread.


----------



## davidwpb007 (Dec 13, 2008)

am lookin for a few good brands that r a all in one plant food


----------



## madman247 (May 8, 2009)

why hermies all the sudden at the end of flowering,buds were going well then no weight picked up on some and long into flowering the dredful bannas why


----------



## swami (Aug 25, 2010)

looking for some advice on my first autoflower grow. currently growing som afghan kush fem autoflower on my roof ( keeping it away from wife and kiddies). now in week 3-4, plants are looking healthy and are about 5 in. high, no flower yet. been raining alot, and started using FF grow big, but wondering due the rain if i should feed more than once a week. got them planted in FF ocean soil in 3 gal. containers. also wondering if by flushing at the end you mean i should just use water for the last 2 weeks of their grow. any advice would be appreciated. Swami


----------

